# Paint Colour Please ??



## G4V

Hi someone has opened their door on mine and chipped my paintwork. Im have trouble finding my paint colour. Below is a photo hope one of you can help.

Its a Ford Focus 2007 plate but by the code it was manufactured 2006.

Thanks


----------



## moosh

I'd have a stab at DA3 being your code, best and easiest way to get a touch up is go to Ford parts with you log book and they can order one from that for you. That way you will get the best possible match to:thumb: your paint in both colour and clear


----------



## DMH-01

As mentioned either go to Ford or to a bodywork supplies shop and get them to match the colour as there can be a range of different shades for that code.


----------



## PugIain

after a quick google ive come up with amparo blue?
Although there seems to be a couple of Amparo blues so Id go to the stealers to be double sure.


----------



## G4V

The code is the 36 number on the left 3 being the code and 6 meaning 2006. It just don't make sense as the 3 should be a letter


----------



## Dixondmn

Try this link. You'll need to enter your VIN number, but it should give you all the build details of your car, including optional extras, paint colour, location etc etc

http://www.etis.ford.com/vehicleRegSelector.do;jsessionid=72D3783BAEFBE3F2C61C5BDF975F537D.eccvas507


----------



## G4V

dixon75 said:


> Try this link. You'll need to enter your VIN number, but it should give you all the build details of your car, including optional extras, paint colour, location etc etc
> 
> http://www.etis.ford.com/vehicleRegSelector.do;jsessionid=72D3783BAEFBE3F2C61C5BDF975F537D.eccvas507


That just gives me the name of the colour 'Ocean Blue' which i already knew. Its the shade i need. Ocean Blue is used on Honda's, Porsche's.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## squiggs

I don't understand your problem?????
You know it's a Ford
The colour code 3 on an 06 focus brings up ocean blue
Forget the fact that you think two other manufacturers use the same colour name - infact renault, rover, mazda, volvo, BMW and a good many others use the same name for one of their blues
What you need Ford Ocean Blue.


----------



## Dixondmn

as above, go to a Ford dealership and get them to order the paint for you.


----------



## mr paint

Hi ,


code no 3 on my debeer system is 

ocean met.

ford focus/cmax

crosses to colour 

Ford 685 ocean blue met 06-

there are 3 different variants on my system 

hope this helps 


so your nuber is ford 3 that then crosses to 685


tommy


----------



## G4V

Thank You Mr Paint a ********** answer at last.


----------



## banditbarron

Whatever colour you get won't match 100% anyway lol


----------



## squiggs

banditbarron said:


> Whatever colour you get won't match 100% anyway lol


lol
There's 12 alternatives on my system (although 1 could probably be discounted as my Euorpean Ford Focus 2006 code 3 ocean blue search also brought up one Australian mix )


----------



## Trip tdi

Best to go down a ford dealership, there are too many different shades on the focus, black not to bad at blending, silvers, take more time and precision.


----------



## banditbarron

Your best bet is to go to a paint mixing specialist and they will match the paint to the car. You may have to buy a litre off them though

Dave


----------



## G4V

Its only for a few paint chips. You can get a kit with paint, clear coat, applicators, wet and dry basically everything you need. He has a link on his site but there was no code 3 in his ford focus list. I contacted ford and the said they could only give generic colour.


----------



## mr paint

Hi,

The best way to prob do it is to go to a paint supplier and get them to check with there shade cards what shade you have ...then ask then the smallest amount they could mix ..

this will still not be perfect match as there are many factors go colour matching /blending etc but will prob be your best bet 


then get some clear off the guy that dose chip repiar kits and do the same way as you would have before build up colour /build up clear 

i have never filled in chips etc this way so cant advise any further sorry 


hope this helps 


tommy


----------



## mitchelld

paints 4 u do a seemingly decent kit for £15 quid theres a wee guide on here somewhere. guy done a top job on his stone chipped bonnet


----------

